# TRANVÍAS PERUANOS A TRAVÉS DEL TIEMPO



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*el otro día una amiga peruana que vive más de 10 años en España (Málaga) me envió un email con fotos (pp) de tranvías limeños de la década de los 50s. El otro día vi el programa tiempos de viaje con Rafo León que trató sobre su viaje a Lisboa, preciosa ciudad-capital de Portugal (mi padre siempre me decía que para él era una de las ciudades más lindas del mundo). En este ciudad todavía existen tranvías que tienen más de 100 años de funcionamiento, como las calle antiguas son muy angostas pasan muy bien los tranvías, preciosos paisajes. *


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me apena como ha involucionado el transporte en nuestra ciudad... aunque por ahí veo gente colgada del tranvía misma combi :lol:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

roberto_vp said:


> Me apena como ha involucionado el transporte en nuestra ciudad... aunque por ahí veo gente colgada del tranvía misma combi :lol:



*roberto efectivamente misma combi. Me cuenta mi madre que habían muchos accidentes fatales. La mamá de la actriz Lucha Arata se le quedó el taco del zapato atracado en los rieles de un tranvía y vino el tranvía no pudo frenar, la gente gritaba, no podía sacarse el zapato y el tranvía la arrolló.*


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

a mie gustan estos tranvias son tan chvres
!!!!


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Muy bonitas las fotos, aun me gustaría que existiesen los tranvías, fuera de que no son prácticos para el trasporte masivo que necesita Lima y algunas otras ciudades del Perú, son muy bonitos yo creo que para integrar el tranvía a transporte publico moderno, solo se deberían crear rutas para que ingresen a centro histórico de cada ciudad, osea que sea el único transporte publico que puede ingresar al centro histórico, así creo que se vería bien por que no desentonaría con los monumentos de cada ciudad, claro además de ordenar un poco mejor los cables para que no se vea mal....


PD: Este tema es solo para los tranvías de Lima o se puede poner fotos de tranvías de otras ciudades del Perú...


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

lastima que desaparecieron, lucen hermosas...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> *roberto efectivamente misma combi. Me cuenta mi madre que habían muchos accidentes fatales. La mamá de la actriz Lucha Arata se le quedó el taco del zapato atracado en los rieles de un tranvía y vino el tranvía no pudo frenar, la gente gritaba, no podía sacarse el zapato y el tranvía la arrolló.*


suavee q feo, pero han asi los tranvias tienen su estilo, buenas fotos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

U.u lástima que ya no estén, pero como dice Lía, mi abue dice que eran bastante peligrosos, que los chicos iban colgados de los bordes y que llegó un punto en que había tanta gente y tan pocos tranvías que se hacía imposible viajar en ellos!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Esto sí que es una revelación para mí, Lía, gracias por postear estas imágenes. Recuerdo que en el centro histórico y en el Rímac se veían los rieles aún existentes en algunas calles, y siempre me pregunté cómo se habrían visto los tranvías...ahora ya sé. Qué lindas que eran. 

Creo que en San Francisco tienen sistema de tranvías, los he tomado alguna vez incluso. Son tranvías antiguos traídos de Italia, no sé la razón. Al parecer los habilitan para su uso aquí, y si no me equivoco las rutas son cortas. El que tomé iba a lo largo del mar.

En fin, los tranvías...otro pedacito de Lima antigua que ya se nos fue...qué pena...


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

A mi me parecería una solucion inteligente el tráfico en el centro de Lima... en vez de que pasen unidades de transporte público los tranvías, además de verse bien, pueden ser una especie de _shuttle_ entre los principales puntos de la zona.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Esa señora era mi tía..*

Lía : Lucha Arata es prima segunda de mi papá... el abuelo de ella junto con mi bisabuelo vinieron en grupo familiar desde Cuba a Lima alrededor de 1895. 
La historia está algo distorsionada,en realidad hay varias versiones,deberé buscar a la hermana de mi papá para que me cuente la historia exacta. 
De paso les cuento,que en los antiguos tranvías,la gente viajaba apretujada (mismas combis actuales),no se crean que todo era "color de rosa"... incluso la higiene era menor que en la actualidad y era fácil ver gente con piojos y las pulgas campeaban por todos lados !!!... son partes de las historias que se "omiten".. y ya saben que pulgas y piojos no hacen distinción de gente... atacan nomás !!!... yo me enteré de muchas "deliciosas historias" gracias a las maravillosas narraciones de mi adorada tía abuela Estela (1894-1986)... 


Lia_01 said:


> *roberto efectivamente misma combi. Me cuenta mi madre que habían muchos accidentes fatales. La mamá de la actriz Lucha Arata se le quedó el taco del zapato atracado en los rieles de un tranvía y vino el tranvía no pudo frenar, la gente gritaba, no podía sacarse el zapato y el tranvía la arrolló.*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Buenos días y Feliz Lunes SIN SOL*

*brian-cuzco, a mí también me gustan, un deja vu
José, gatonegro, yo creo que deberían funcionar un par de tranvías en algunos distritos muy antiguos, como un atractivo turístico por calles muy angostas, puede ser en Barranco, Rímac, Barrios Altos....
Tacall, no tenían ningún sistema de seguridad, hoy en día en algunas ciudades del mundo que tienen tranvías les avisan con tiempo a los conductores que álguien está en la vía, y aminoran su velocidad, hasta los detienen.
kametza, la ciudad creció, y....
Canelita, todavía hay calles en el centro de Lima que puedes ver los rieles Jr. Cueva por ejemplo, en Barranco en la misma avenida Pedro de Osma.
Roberto, opino igual que tú.
Miraflorino-dodi, si me habías contado que eres pariente de una familia Arata, luego te voy a mandar un PM para preguntarte por una amiga que murió y su segundo apellido era Arata.*


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Que tal epoca,, 
Lia_01 , Esta permitido postear fotos del tran via de AQP aqui,,o solo valen los de Lima?


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Mi abuela m conto q un dia ella estaba x el mercado del callao y una novia salio de una iglesia muy creca d hay y justo pasaba el tranvia en eso la novia grito no puedo casarme contigo x q tengo neumonia(en ese tiem era fatal tener neumonia) y en eso c tiro hacia el tranvia y la partio en dos! ....................q feo no!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Gracias Lia por mostrar estas fotos. Siempre es agradable ver fotos de esa Lima que se fue ... increible ver Miraflores y la Av. Colonial descampadas !!!! ...

La verdad que algunos tranvías se ven bien descuidados y hasta sucios, definitivamente no todo era color de rosa (¿¿¿u olor??? :lol: ), pero por otro lado la ciudad luce ordenada, limpia pero sobretodo tranquila y segura para vivir!!!! ...

¡¡¡Tan buenazas las fotos Lia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :applause:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos del recuerdo y sería delicioso desmenusar las historias de Miraflorino con respecto a los tranvías. Salu2


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Bueno, si no pueden colocar fotos de otros tranvias en el Peru, al menos este link les parecera interesante:

http://www.boletindenewyork.com/tranviasarequipa.htm


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Es volver al pasado en el acto  que lindas fotos  gracias Lia!


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La verdad que no tengo historias de tranvias...*

salvo detalles que me contaba una de mis tias abuelas... no recuerdo haberlos visto funcionar,pero si ya olvidados en un deposito en donde ahora esta el grifo de la esquina de Angamos con Paseo de la Republica en Miraflores.


Inkandrew9 said:


> Buenas fotos del recuerdo y sería delicioso desmenusar las historias de Miraflorino con respecto a los tranvías. Salu2


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

LAS COMBIS DEBEN DESAPARECER.


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Lastima que perdimos el uso de tranvias... es uno de los medios mas ecologicos que existen, ocupan algo de espacio que otros medios no ocupan pero son muchisimo mas ordenados, y tambien mas facil de mantener que otros medios (tipo autobuses, trenes metropolitanos, combis, cousters, etc etc) y lo mejor de los nuevos tranvias saben que es???? que hacen muchisimo menos ruido de lo que hacian los viejos (aunque el sonido de un tranvia es tan bonito!!!)


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> Que tal epoca,,
> Lia_01 , Esta permitido postear fotos del tran via de AQP aqui,,o solo valen los de Lima?


*Pegalas nomás. Quien tiene fotos de tranvías o trenes antiguos ponganlos con confianza, pero lo ideal es que sean del Perú.

Miraflorino-dodi, mi mamá dice que el caso trágico de la mamá de Luchita Arata es tal como me lo contó, fue un caso muy sonado puesto que la hija trabajaba en la televisión. Dice mi mamá que no fue el caso único que el zapato se le engachó en los rieles, hubieron muchos casos similares, por eso que quitaron los tranvías.*


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ Ok grax Lia,, solo colocare un poco de info de la decada de los 50,, 
EL tranvia de AQp es mas antiguo y existen fotos desde el año 1873, cuando los primeros tranvias eran impulsados por caballos

Bueno Arequipa como las Grandes Ciudades del Mundo tambien conto con un sistema de tranvias,, y siempre demostrando su eterna rivalidad con Lima en materia de infraestructura urbana ,, ya desde 1950 el servicio era metropolitano(cubria 4 distritos)










Varias de las fotos a continuación, fueron tomadas por entusiastas de estos vehículos, quienes visitaron Arequipa entre 1950 y 1960.









En esta foto se aprecia el carro No. 501, transitando por la Avenida Bolognesi
en Yanahuara. Al fondo se divisa el Chanchani.
Foto tomada el 9 de octubre de 1958.
(© William Janssen).










El origen del carro signado con el No. 604, se desconoce. Posiblemente se trate de un modelo reconstruído de alguna serie más antigua. Se puede apreciar
un aviso publicitario en su techo. (EVEREADY).
La foto fue tomada el 5 de enero de 1957.
(© William Janssen).









Un tranvía modelo "Birney", estacionado en la Plaza de Armas en 1963.
Su letrero de destino dice: "Urbanización Miraflores".
Las iniciales "T.E.A.", se pueden apreciar
arriba de las ventanillas laterales.
(Col. www.tra.ms).










El tranvía No. 701 de 8 ruedas, era uno de los dos adquiridos en Elmira,
New York, el año 1939. La foto fue tomada el 8 de octubre de 1958.
(© William Janssen).









La toma interior de este vehículo fue realizada el 17 de mayo de 1965, ocho meses antes de que el sistema cerrara sus operaciones.
(© Foster M. Palmer).









Este es uno de los vagones importados en 1947,
fotografiado el 5 de enero de 1957.
(© William Janssen).









Este es el modelo de 1912, que servía para el transporte de carne desde el corralde ganado en Yanahuara. En este depósito,también se pueden ver los
tranvías de pasajeros Nos. 105, 501 y 805.
La vista fue captada el 9 de octubre de 1958.









Otra vista interior del depósito terminal de tranvías.
La foto fue tomada en 1965, ocho meses antes
de que el sistema cerrara.
(© Bob Whetham).

El Tranvía Eléctrico de Arequipa, paralizó su útimo tranvía, la noche del domingo 9 de enero de 1966, después de 53 años de operaciones. El sistema fue declarado oficialmente fuera de servicio, al día siguiente.

Los tranvías de Arequipa, fueron los últimos en prestar servicio en el Perú. El de Lima fue cerrado en septiembre del año anterior.

Un aficionado a los tranvías que había viajado de Estados Unidos hasta Arequipa en 1967, dijo haber encontrado muchos vagones en el depósito de la foto superior en malas condiciones, a los que le faltaban muchas de sus partes y estaban oxidados. Igualmente los cables superiores de electricidad, donde hacían conexión los troles, habían sido removidos de las calles.​
Y eso no es todo , hay mucho mas historia de este tranvia,, 
Agradecimiento a : http://www.boletindenewyork.com/tranviasarequipa.htm


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

seria bueno que pongas las demas fotos Pol, ta que yo tengo un video de los tranvias que hace tiempo quise subir, pero no me atraca el Youtube, pesa 560megas, alguien sabe como puedo hacer pa subirlo???? es muy bueno el documental del tranvia de Arequipa.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Seria bueno poder ver el video  pero no se como hacer para ayudarte


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> seria bueno que pongas las demas fotos Pol, ta que yo tengo un video de los tranvias que hace tiempo quise subir, pero no me atraca el Youtube, pesa 560megas, alguien sabe como puedo hacer pa subirlo???? es muy bueno el documental del tranvia de Arequipa.


Comprimelo, usa un codec, el cinepak suele funcionar muy bien , usa el programa sony vegas!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ Interesante Thread ... en materia de transporte público se ve que ha habido una "involución" ... si bien se nota que los tranvías viajaban repletos y que no tenían un buen mantenimiento lo sensato hubiera sido reemplazar este sistema de transporte con un metro o tren eléctrico .... nunca se dió ese salto evolutivo por evidentemente falta de dinero y planificación urbana.

Imagínense ... Lima y Arequipa con metros, serían otras las ciudades


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

no había visto las fotos de Aqp. No imaginaba que hubiese llegado a tener tal cantidad de tendido de rieles. Pucha, lamentable que no se les haya dado otro uso y se haya tenido que desmantelar todo.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Todos los sistemas de tranportes Masivos han fracasado en los dos ciudades mas importantes del Peru,, es Cierto en ves de mejorar han involucionado,, como los tran vias,, tambien los ENATRUS fueron un fracaso en ambas,, ahora veamos que pasa con el metropolitano (lima) y el SIT (aqp),, ojala que funcione esta vez,, y mas adelante que se complementen con el tren electrico y el Tren Urbano respectivamente


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> Todos los sistemas de tranportes Masivos han fracasado en los dos ciudades mas importantes del Peru,, es Cierto en ves de mejorar han involucionado,, como los tran vias,, tambien los ENATRUS fueron un fracaso en ambas,, ahora veamos que pasa con el metropolitano (lima) y el SIT (aqp),, ojala que funcione esta vez,, y mas adelante que se complementen con el tren electrico y el Tren Urbano respectivamente


Después de tantos intentos fallidos alguno tiene que ligar :bash:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Esperemos que otras ciudades del pais se sumen al desarrollo en sistemas de transporte vial como lo esta llevando Lima y Arequipa...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Fotos del Tranvia de AQP...las capture del video-documental que tengo..

Algunas de las rutas principales....


















Tranvia rojo oxido - servicio (Tingo, Paucarpata)









Tranvias verdes - servicio (Antiquilla-Yanahuara, Miraflores)









Tranvia por 7 esquinas.









Tranvia ingresando a la plaza mayor (calle Santa Catalina).









Nuevos tranvias traidos de New York, frente a la imponente catedral de Arequipa.


















Tranvia con servicio al barrio tradicional de Antiquilla cruzando el Puente Real.









Vista del guardian de la ciudad Blanca junto al puente Real y los Tambos Matadero y Cabezona.









Tranvia en Yanahuara, al fondo el monumento a Bolognesi (alameda Bolognesi).









Un tranvia con destino al barrio Ingles....









Tranvia por una estrecha calle, parece que es Cruz Verde.









Tranvia frente la estación del ferrocarril y de pasajeros, actual MAC de Arequipa.









De nuevo por Cruz Verde y Consuelo.


















Tranvia entre las calles San Juan de Dios y Moran, actualmente en el edificio de mano derecha esta la RENIEC.









Vista parcial de la ciudad blanca y su tranvia desde el techo del portal de la municipalidad.


















Tranvia con servicio a Tingo cruzando por la plaza y la calle La Merced. Fijense en los portales que aun estaban de estilo veneciano.









Tranvia frente al parque Melgar (barrio ingles).









Tranvia con servivio de Yanahuara por la av. Bolognesi.


















Por alguna calle del centro UNESCO de Arequipa.









Trafico de tranvias por San Juan de Dios y Moran.


















Tranvia regresando del balneario exclusivo de Tingo.









Un gorrero en la av. Bolognesi.









Tranvia con servicio a Paucarpata.


















Tranvia por la hermosa campiña arequipeña.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Algunos usuarios del Tranvia characato... que emoción tengo cuando veo el video.....

CHARACATOS DE CORAZÓN






























































YO QUIERO VIVIR EN LA AREQUIPA DE ANTAÑO.. TAN SEÑORIAL


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosas fotos, quisiera que volvieran los tranvias solo en el centro historico y sean turisticos, pero sin muchos cables!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy buenas tomas! Sería intersante llegar a ver ese documental. Lástima que desaparecieron los tranvías aunque esto sucedió casi en todas partes del mundo. El poder de las empresas de petroleo...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

pero Bruno, no sucedio en todas partes del mundo, un gran ejemplo es Lisboa, Portugal.

Luz, descuida, que entre mis planes profesionales que tengo, es ser politico arequipeño, y reponer este servicio de caracter metropolitano, porque si te das cuenta, nuestro tranvia cubria grandes distancias como ir a Tingo y hasta Paucarpata.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Ya tienes mi voto y para cualquier cosita me avisas yo te ayudo como fotografa o para promocionar Arequipa en el mundo 

Creo que en Iquique o Antofagasta usan los tranvias como medios de transporte turisticos


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Sugar, si bajas el programa YouTube Uploader, puedes subir videos de hasta 1 G. A ver si te ayuda esta página:

http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=79983

¡Suerte!  



sugarrw said:


> seria bueno que pongas las demas fotos Pol, ta que yo tengo un video de los tranvias que hace tiempo quise subir, pero no me atraca el Youtube, pesa 560megas, alguien sabe como puedo hacer pa subirlo???? es muy bueno el documental del tranvia de Arequipa.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Mi viejo viajo en eso tranvias, yo solo recuerdo ver los rieles en la calle san camilo y la merced en las decadas de los 80',, creo que en san juan de dios hay una cuadra donde todavia quedan un pedaso de esos rieles.
De hecho los tranvias sobreviven en ciudades como san francisco, pero hay pocas ciudades de europa donde se han modernizado..

Seria una genial idea ponerlos en valor, solo para uso turistico, en la estacion hay todavia bastantes troles en chatarra que talves se podrian recuperar.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Esperemos que otras ciudades del pais se sumen al desarrollo en sistemas de transporte vial como lo esta llevando Lima y Arequipa...


Hey! Como va lo del STM en Aqp Christian??



sugarrw said:


> ....descuida, que entre mis planes profesionales que tengo, es ser politico arequipeño, y reponer este servicio de caracter metropolitano, ...


=O Sugar alcalde? xD

Chéveres las fotos!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*sugar que interesantes tus fotos. Gracias por darte el trabajo de recopilar las fotos.*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Tranvías de décadas anteriores*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Década de los 60s*


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Gracias Liz, y tu recopilación de fotos del tranvia de Lima esta muy buena.... tengo una duda haber si puede alguien responderme, dado por el clima de Arequipa que es medio extremo, los tranvias aca tenian paneles laterales removibles, así cuando hacia mucho calor los retiraban y era un tranvia semiabierto(como los de San Francisco), pero en temporadas de frio dejaban los paneles... en Lima sucedia lo mismo????


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Aqui algunas fotos que no puso Pol.....

TRANVIA DE AREQUIPA









Servicio metropolitano del tranvia a 4 distritos.. Arequipa, Yanahuara, Miraflores y Paucarpata.

Su sistema de trenes hacia el puerto de Mollendo, se inauguró en 1871, siendo su construcción supervisada por el ingeniero californiano Enrique Meiggs, quien se cree también estuvo involucrado en la organización del Ferrocarril Urbano de Arequipa.









Alrededor de 1873, el FUA ordenó varios modelos de vagones a la fábrica John Sthephenson Co. de New York, incluyendo el de pasajeros que se aprecia en la foto. La vista fue tomada en 1874, en las instalaciones de la misma fábrica, ubicada en el Este de la Calle 27 en Manhattan.

FUA inauguró su primera ruta el 14 de marzo de 1875, 11 años después que se implantara el mismo sistema en el Callao y tres años antes que el de Lima. No se sabe mucho acerca del servicio prestado en las siguientes tres décadas.









En la presente postal, se aprecian vehículos de diferentes modelos en una estación de Arequipa, alrededor del año 1900.Tranvia de sangre.

Carlos Espejo y Ureta, un residente arequipeño, consiguió una franquicia en 1908, para la electrificación de las líneas tranviarias.

Luego, en 1911, Espejo vendió sus derechos a la compañía W. R. Grace Co. de New York, la cual registró la empresa como Tranvía Eléctrico de Arequipa y el año 1912, ordenó la compra de varios vagones a la J. G. Brill Co. de Philadelphia.

El pedido incluía 14 vehículos de pasajeros de 4 diferentes tipos, un carro anti-incendio, un frigorífico y una góndola. Los vagones numerados del 100 al 106, fueron modelos "convertibles". En tiempo de verano sus paneles laterales eran removidos y reemplazados por otros con rejillas.



















Tranvías de la serie 300 tenían ocho ruedas y un inusual diseño, con puerta al centro y un vestíbulo. Los pasajeros de Primera Clase se sentaban en la cabina cerrada de la derecha. Los de Segunda Clase, lo hacían en el compartimiento abierto de la izquierda.









Inclusive los asientos de Primera Clase que se aprecian en la foto, no parecían muy confortables.









Este es el carro anti-incendios.

El Tranvía Eléctrico de Arequipa inició sus operaciones, el 18 de julio de 1913; usando rieles del sistema de 1067 mm. (43 pulgadas).









La primera ruta salía desde la estación del tren, cuyo edificio se ve en la foto y se dirigía hacia Tingo. Aquí se distingue el tranvía No. 106.(ese edificio no es la estación del tren, es el mercado San Camilo; error de la pag.web)









En esta vista, se aprecia el tranvía 104, de igual modelo que el de la ilustración superior, en época de invierno; con sus paneles laterales cerrados.









Los tranvías con los números 106 y 400, se ven en esta postal, transitando por la Avenida Parra en la ciudad de Tingo.

En 1924, la empresa TEA, ordena dos vagones del tipo "Birney" a la fábrica Brill, que son numerados 501 y 502; modelos que serían adoptados para reconstruir todos sus otros vehículos según el mismo diseño.

En 1930, la compañía ordenó dos carros más, que fueron numerados como 601 y 602, para sus nuevas rutas hacia Antiquilla, Yanahuara y Paucarpata.









En la presente foto, se puede ver uno de los tranvías reconstruídos, circulando por su vía en Paucarpata, una de las rutas favoritas de los usuarios por el magnífico escenario natural que se divisaba, a su paso entre campos de maíz. Se pueden ver también algunos "gorreros" en las puertas y la parte posterior. En el horizonte, los Andes se yerguen majestuosos.

Estudios realizados por el gobierno peruano, indican que en 1927 y 1928, existía un servicio particular desde Paucarpata hasta el cementerio de Apacheta; sin embargo se cree que las líneas suburbanas de Tingo, Paucarpata y Apacheta, siempre formaron parte del sistema del TEA.

World Survey of Foreign Railways, detalla haber encontrado un tranvía de 21 pasajeros,* circulando en una ruta de 20 kms., alrededor de 1935.*









Este es un Pase que utilizaban los trabajadores en ese período.

Tranvía Eléctrico de Arequipa, no ordenó más vehículos después de 1930, hasta 1939, en que compró dos carros usados de una ruta de tranvías abandonada en la ciudad de Elmira, ubicada en el Norte del estado de New York. Dichos vagones, fueron numerados como 701 y 702.









Facsimil de un Ticket de abordaje en la Línea Antiquilla.
Varias de las fotos a continuación, fueron tomadas por entusiastas de estos vehículos, quienes visitaron Arequipa entre 1950 y 1960.









En esta foto se aprecia el carro No. 501, transitando por la Avenida Bolognesi en Yanahuara. Al fondo se divisa el Chanchani. Foto tomada el 9 de octubre de 1958.









Un tranvía modelo "Birney", estacionado en la Plaza de Armas en 1963. Su letrero de destino dice: "Urbanización Miraflores". Las iniciales "T.E.A.", se pueden apreciar arriba de las ventanillas laterales.








El origen del carro signado con el No. 604, se desconoce. Posiblemente se trate de un modelo reconstruído de alguna serie más antigua. Se puede apreciar un aviso publicitario en su techo. (EVEREADY). La foto fue tomada el 5 de enero de 1957.









La toma interior de este vehículo fue realizada el 17 de mayo de 1965, ocho meses antes de que el sistema cerrara sus operaciones.








El tranvía No. 701 de 8 ruedas, era uno de los dos adquiridos en Elmira, New York, el año 1939. La foto fue tomada el 8 de octubre de 1958.









Este es uno de los vagones importados en 1947, fotografiado el 5 de enero de 1957.

Los tranvías de New York, tenían originalmente 12 ventanillas en cada lado. Eran muy largos para las angostas calles de Arequipa, de tal forma que fueron rediseñados, transformando la primera y la última ventanilla en puertas y los terminales, remodelados. Su sistema de vía fue cambiado de 1435 mm. a 1067 mm.









Este es el modelo de 1912, que servía para el transporte de carne desde el corral de ganado en Yanahuara. En este depósito,también se pueden ver los tranvías de pasajeros Nos. 105, 501 y 805. La vista fue captada el 9 de octubre de 1958.









Otra vista interior del depósito terminal de tranvías. La foto fue tomada en 1965, ocho meses antes de que el sistema cerrara.

El Tranvía Eléctrico de Arequipa, paralizó su útimo tranvía, la noche del domingo 9 de enero de 1966, después de 53 años de operaciones. El sistema fue declarado oficialmente fuera de servicio, al día siguiente.

Los tranvías de Arequipa, fueron los últimos en prestar servicio en el Perú. El de Lima fue cerrado en septiembre del año anterior.

Un aficionado a los tranvías que había viajado de Estados Unidos hasta Arequipa en 1967, dijo haber encontrado muchos vagones en el depósito de la foto superior en malas condiciones, a los que le faltaban muchas de sus partes y estaban oxidados. Igualmente los cables superiores de electricidad, donde hacían conexión los troles, habían sido removidos de las calles.

fuente: http://www.boletindenewyork.com/tranviasarequipa.htm

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno, como dijo Pol el tranvia de AQP era de servicio metropolitano al igual que el de Lima, es una pena que ya no esten en circulación, pero con buenas politicas sobre transporte integrado en una ciudad estos podrian ser la solucion de transporte urbano dentro de los cascos historicos de Lima y Arequipa.​


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Una recopilacion excelente, una pregunta en el Perú solo hubieron Tranvias en Lima y Arequipa? 

Ver las fotos es retroceder en el tiempo


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Solo lima y Arequipa como las grandes del mundo contaron con una red importante de tranvias de servicio electrico y regular, Existieron pequeños tranvias, en el Callao y tambien en Pisco,, y otros no electricos en otras ciudades como cuzco, pero no se tienen mucha informacion al respecto o fueron de pocos años de servicio,,
Mas info aqui http://www.boletindenewyork.com


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Wow no sabia que Lima y Arequipa estuvieron pobladas de tranvías, excelente recopilación!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> Solo lima y Arequipa como las grandes del mundo contaron con una red importante de tranvias de servicio electrico y regular, Existieron pequeños tranvias, en el Callao y tambien en Pisco,, y otros no electricos en otras ciudades como cuzco, pero no se tienen mucha informacion al respecto o fueron de pocos años de servicio,,
> Mas info aqui http://www.boletindenewyork.com


Gracias por la informacion


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Sugar, si bajas el programa YouTube Uploader, puedes subir videos de hasta 1 G. A ver si te ayuda esta página:
> 
> http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?answer=79983
> 
> ¡Suerte!


Canelita, pero solo permite videos de hasta máximo 10min. de duración..... el mio tiene 15min.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué lástima...a ver, pensemos...¿quizá habría manera de dividirlo en partes??? Muchos videos en YouTube están así, de repente podrías hacer eso... 



sugarrw said:


> Canelita, pero solo permite videos de hasta máximo 10min. de duración..... el mio tiene 15min.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

En esa epoca se pudo comprar tranvias, por que ahora no? :bash:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

alguien sabe como dividir videos en varias partes??? please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

En esta página explican (en inglés) cómo hacerlo, si tienes Windows Movie Maker estás con suerte:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/263400/Splitting-a-Video-Into-Parts-Using-Windows-Movie-Maker



sugarrw said:


> alguien sabe como dividir videos en varias partes??? please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Este tema será un tema que hará historia!


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Muy simpáticos esos tranvías del pasado... sería bacan verlos circular únicamente por los Centros Históricos de Lima, Arequipa y Cusco... el único que existe es el de la Ave. Pedro de Osma (Barranco) que sólo hace un recorrido corto y a modo de paseo experimental.
Una vez en SSC lei que en Trujillo, como parte de su remodelación en el Centro Histórico, iban a poner tranvias... ¿en qué quedó eso?


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

thewild2007 said:


> Muy simpáticos esos tranvías del pasado... sería bacan verlos circular únicamente por los Centros Históricos de Lima, Arequipa y Cusco... el único que existe es el de la Ave. Pedro de Osma (Barranco) que sólo hace un recorrido corto y a modo de paseo experimental.
> Una vez en SSC lei que en Trujillo, como parte de su remodelación en el Centro Histórico, iban a poner tranvias... ¿en qué quedó eso?


Seria genial si los logran poner, pero creo que no seria autentico


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

thewild2007 said:


> Muy simpáticos esos tranvías del pasado... sería bacan verlos circular únicamente por los Centros Históricos de Lima, Arequipa y Cusco... el único que existe es el de la Ave. Pedro de Osma (Barranco) que sólo hace un recorrido corto y a modo de paseo experimental.
> Una vez en SSC lei que en Trujillo, como parte de su remodelación en el Centro Histórico, iban a poner tranvias... ¿en qué quedó eso?


si lo tienen en proyecto.. hasta se mostro un render.. pero es un proyectoo a laaargo plazo de mejoras del centro historico!


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Diario El Comercio día 7-6-2008*

*En la portada del día de hoy hay una foto del año 1954 de la Plaza Bolognesi, al fondo se ve el tranvía:*


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

En la mñn ví esa imagen en el puesto de periódico!! Muy chéeevere! 

Lo que aún no leo (en un rato chekearé la web de EL) es pq cambiaron la anterior estatua!


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Wow!!! Valio la pena la espera por los videos XDDDDD. 

Y viendo videos de tranvia, aca les dejo sobre el tranvia que aun sobrevive en Lima: el de Pedro de Osma, en Barranco.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Sugar, buenísimo tus videos, los voy a ver más al detalle, que mi PC está lenta porque está haciendo un proceso.
Jean Pierre, subí al tranvía de Barranco en la avenida Pedro de Osma, el recorrido cuesta 2 soles, serán tres cuadras a lo más ida y vuelta, es decir unas 6 cuadras en total. Un auto de una pareja de viejitos con las justas cuadraron casi en el riel, que irresponsables.:bash:

Filmé pero con mi cámara y no salió bien, pero sí tomé algunas fotos, creo que este tranvía es de 1932, tomé una foto en el museo de la Electricidad y me salió borrada la fechahno::*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Que buena tanda de fotos ... la verdad nunca he visto andando al tranvía de Pedro de Osma, pero tenía mis sospechas de que funcionaba porque cada vez que paso por ahí nunca lo veo en el mismo lugar :nuts:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> Que buena tanda de fotos ... la verdad nunca he visto andando al tranvía de Pedro de Osma, pero tenía mis sospechas de que funcionaba porque cada vez que paso por ahí nunca lo veo en el mismo lugar :nuts:


*

Tyrone, igual que tú, no creía que funcionaba, pero viendo un documental sobre Barranco en Canal 7 me di cuenta de que si andaba. Fui el domingo para almorzar a algún restaurant del distrito vecino y me encuentro con la sorpresa de que el tranvía estaba con gente adentro, ya iba partir pero me abrió la puerta el chofer antes de arrancar.*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué buenas fotos (y los efectos). El tranvía es encantador aunque solo recorrea unas cuadras.


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Chvrs las fotos Lia (sobre todo la de sepia), yo tambien me quiero subir a ese tranvia. Si fuera alcalde de Lima, haria que el centro se llenara de tranvias y solo dejaria que los carros funcionen por Wilson, Tacna, Colmena y Abancay; para el resto de calles les pondria tranvia.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ou.! No sabía que ofrecía mini-paseos este tranvía, de hecho siempre he pasado por ahí y no me he animado a ver el museo ni nada..!

Gracias por las fotos Lía.

JeanPierre, eso que dices sería interesante para el Centro!


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

k lindo travia" nos hace retroceder en el pasado"
ojala mejoren mas sus rieles y hagan pasear por todo ese distrito y otros"


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Lia_01 said:


> *En la portada del día de hoy hay una foto del año 1954 de la Plaza Bolognesi, al fondo se ve el tranvía:*


woooow, Qué bonita era Lima, caaajo!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hoy pude cumplir un pequeño sueño que acariciaba desde hacía mucho: una cosa tan sencilla como entrar al tranvía de Barranco y sentirme como en aquellos tiempos idos. Lento como nunca hubiera imaginado, pero eso no fue un disgusto; incluso tenía uno que otro bache!!!!!!!!!! Fue bonito, de verdad, y más aun en una avenida tan bella como esa, llena de árboles añejos, un dia nublado y fresco, gris pero alegre al mismo tiempo. 
De ahí, no hubo tiempo para pasear y acto seguido fuimos a Sedapal (la Atarjea); yo después de 11 años, respiré cloro, sigo bajo los efectos, pero sigo vivo. Bueno, es otra historia; solo les recomiendo que visiten el museo de la electricidad y suban al tranvia sobre todo de lunes ajueves si es que no les gusta la multitud.
Saludos.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> Hoy pude cumplir un pequeño sueño que acariciaba desde hacía mucho: una cosa tan sencilla como entrar al tranvía de Barranco y sentirme como en aquellos tiempos idos. Lento como nunca hubiera imaginado, pero eso no fue un disgusto; incluso tenía uno que otro bache!!!!!!!!!! Fue bonito, de verdad, y más aun en una avenida tan bella como esa, llena de árboles añejos, un dia nublado y fresco, gris pero alegre al mismo tiempo.
> De ahí, no hubo tiempo para pasear y acto seguido fuimos a Sedapal (la Atarjea); yo después de 11 años, respiré cloro, sigo bajo los efectos, pero sigo vivo. Bueno, es otra historia; solo les recomiendo que visiten el museo de la electricidad y suban al tranvia sobre todo de lunes ajueves si es que no les gusta la multitud.
> Saludos.


*
que lindo Limeñito que pudiste cumplir tu pequeño sueño, aunque muy corto el paseo pero es como retroceder en el tiempo, el tiempo de nuestros padres abuelos...

Esta foto la tomé de una de las fotos que tienen colgadas la Tiendecita Blanca:*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Me gusto mucho el relato de Limeñito


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy linda la ultima foto Lia, como siempre excelentes fotos


----------



## lokaz0 (Jul 18, 2008)

Q xevere el video y las imagenes de los tran en Arekipa y lima :banana::banana::banana: , deberian de poner tranvias para acomodar el transporte es una buena opcion y seria como regresar a la Arequipa de antanio ya q aun en europa utilizan tranvias, algunos parecen antiguos por su disenio pero no lo se con exactitud como tb los hay modernos.
Saludos gente


----------



## REDBARONET (Mar 10, 2009)

Lia escribio: 


Lia_01 said:


> roberto efectivamente *misma combi*. Me cuenta mi madre que habían muchos accidentes fatales. La mamá de la actriz Lucha Arata se le quedó el taco del zapato atracado en los rieles de un tranvía y vino el tranvía no pudo frenar, la gente gritaba, no podía sacarse el zapato y el tranvía la arrolló.


Comparar al elegante y civilizado tranvia con la infrahumana y salvaje combi asesina resulta no solo desafortunado sino ridículo, habían accidentes cuando circulaban los tranvías, eso no se puede negar, pero esos accidentes no ocurrían todos los días como lo son los cotidianos accidentes monstruosos causados por las infames combis, además el cobrador tranviario era un educadísimo y pulcro señor a la hora de tratar con los pasajeros, a diferencia del bárbaro, vulgar y desaseado cobrador de combi que trata sin miramiento alguno a los pasajeros, por algo el cobrador tranviario era llamado _*El Aristócrata del transporte*_.


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

^^ No sera que eran otras epocas? Es como querer decir que los "barman" de las chinganas de antaño eran mas elegantes para separar peleones que los mastodontes de discotecas actuales. Son epocas que se diferencian una de otra y hay que contextualizar, al igual que para nosotros viajar en combi es una cosa tortuosa tambien debio de tener sus contras viajar en tranvia de esa epoca.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Tengo entendido que el sistema de tranvias en Lima para 1963 ya había colapsado, el servicio era pésimo, las unidades eran antiguas y se hallaban en muy mal estado de conservación, eran muy normales los descarrilamientos, los accidentes fatales y a diario se producian paralizaciones en el servicio por el corte de energía eléctrica por la falta de mantenimiento en el cableado, las unidades no se daban abasto para la creciente demanda de transporte y las rutas eran muy cortas y no obedecian a las necesidades de la gente, a fines del los 50s viajar en tranvia era terrible por la incomodidad y a todo eso hay que agregarle el descalabro económico de la CPT por malos manejos, era una empresa para nada rentable y que trabajaba a pérdida, para la mayoria de usuarios fue un alivio la desaparición del tranvia que rapidamente fue reemplazado por un sistema mucho más eficiente de omnibus que más tarde también colapsaría y terminaría transformándose en el catastrófico sitema que hoy todos sufrimos, el mundo combi.

saludos


----------



## REDBARONET (Mar 10, 2009)

Jean_Pierre said:


> ^^ ¿No sera que eran otras epocas? Es como querer decir que los "barman" de las chinganas de antaño eran mas elegantes para separar peleones que los mastodontes de discotecas actuales. Son epocas que se diferencian una de otra y hay que contextualizar, al igual que para nosotros viajar en combi es una cosa tortuosa tambien debio de tener sus contras viajar en tranvia de esa epoca.


Decir que en las chinganas de antaño habían elegantes "Barman" no solo suena chabacano sino que es totalmente inexacto y absurdo ¿O es que el Bar Inglés o el Bar del Hotel Maury eran chinganas?, en las chinganas no existen los elegantes Barman. Viajar en Tranvía a veces era algo incómodo cuando habían muchos pasajeros a bordo pero mas incomodo, insufrible e infame es viajar en esa plaga de transporte llamada combi. Efectivamente son epocas que se diferencian una de otra y hay que contextualizar, pero si el tranvía era progreso y ordenamiento del transporte, la combi es involución y desorden.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hoy en dia, hay unos tranvias muy bonitos y silenciosos, como el que tome en Estambul, Turquia, sería ideal para Lima, sobretodo la parte central de la ciudad


----------

